# Shipping notification received!! Woo hoo!!



## Insp Gadget

Just received an email from Apple saying they shipped my Ipad! Order status on the web page still says prepared for shipping though. Expected delivery date is May 31. Hopefully it will be faster than that though!


----------



## arbitrage

Insp Gadget said:


> Just received an email from Apple saying they shipped my Ipad! Order status on the web page still says prepared for shipping though. Expected delivery date is May 31. Hopefully it will be faster than that though!


ME TOO!!! YES!!

Mine shows that it missed the cutoff in Shenzhen China so it will get on the road (or actually the air) tomorrow morning China time!!

The weird thing is that the email says delivers by May 31st but the Fedex tracking site says Delivers by 5pm May 28th!!!!

Just read over on MacRumors that people in Victoria shows up as delivers by May 27th. Looks like the major centers will have it one day early unless Fedex has strict orders to delay delivery to Friday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

No news in Ottawa. still in preparation.


----------



## Alex26

No news in Montreal either... still in preparation... did you credit cards got charged already ?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Not me. Just the 23c for SIM.


----------



## Alex26

Not even that... but it's shipping... I better call Apple support I guess.


----------



## Elric

Toronto area here, just "prepared got shipping".


----------



## Mad Mac

Got the e-mail today at noon.... deliver by the 31st So my iPad is on Fed Ex and the SIM is on UPS.....


----------



## arbitrage

Mad Mac said:


> Go the e-mail today at noon.... deliver by the 31st So my iPad is on Fed Ex and the SIM is on UPS.....


Check the FedEx tracking, it will have the true delivery date and everyone so far is either 27th or 28th.
All the Apple emails say the 31st.


----------



## Snowy

arbitrage said:


> ME TOO!!! YES!!
> 
> Mine shows that it missed the cutoff in Shenzhen China so it will get on the road (or actually the air) tomorrow morning China time!!
> 
> The weird thing is that the email says delivers by May 31st but the Fedex tracking site says Delivers by 5pm May 28th!!!!
> 
> Just read over on MacRumors that people in Victoria shows up as delivers by May 27th. Looks like the major centers will have it one day early unless Fedex has strict orders to delay delivery to Friday.


If Fedex gets it in their station (locally) on the morning of the 27th, they'll deliver it on the 27th. They do no store merchandise for anyone, not even Apple.


----------



## arbitrage

Snowy said:


> If Fedex gets it in their station (locally) on the morning of the 27th, they'll deliver it on the 27th. They do no store merchandise for anyone, not even Apple.


I'd totally agree with that, especially now that the ipad is out in the US and many people have it even in Canada. However, I did read stories from the US launch where they were held.


----------



## Mad Mac

Nope Fed Ex says the 31st too.


----------



## Snowy

What you see online, via Fedex's tracking website is very vague.
If you want more info, call a Fedex call center in Canada. They can tell you more in depth info on your shipment. Of course you have to have a Fedex air waybill #.


----------



## KMPhotos

Snowy said:


> If Fedex gets it in their station (locally) on the morning of the 27th, they'll deliver it on the 27th. They do no store merchandise for anyone, not even Apple.


They were held in the US with strict orders not to deliver until the launch day - and that's what happened. So I'm thinking it will be the same here. But if you do get your iPad early - congrats.


----------



## Snowy

KMPhotos said:


> They were held in the US with strict orders not to deliver until the launch day - and that's what happened. So I'm thinking it will be the same here. But if you do get your iPad early - congrats.


Hmmm, interesting. I worked at Fedex for 20 plus years. Fedex doesn't take strict orders from anyone, except maybe Apple, now..... I like that!!!


----------



## ldphoto

I have two iPads on order, ordered seperately. The 16GB 3G I ordered for work is in the FedEx system and has a tracking number, although nothing indicates it has been picked up yet. Delivery date is stated for the 27th.

The 64GB 3G I ordered for personal use still isn't in the shipping system. Both were ordered within minutes of each other.

Luc


----------



## dhalver_xeno

ldphoto said:


> The 64GB 3G I ordered for personal use still isn't in the shipping system. Both were ordered within minutes of each other.


My 64GB 3G just got a Fedex tracking number this morning. I ordered the afternoon of the 1st day for pre-ordering.


----------



## arbitrage

Mine is starting to move, has anyone had their Camera kit ship yet??


----------



## iphoneottawa

ldphoto said:


> I have two iPads on order, ordered seperately. The 16GB 3G I ordered for work is in the FedEx system and has a tracking number, although nothing indicates it has been picked up yet. Delivery date is stated for the 27th.
> 
> The 64GB 3G I ordered for personal use still isn't in the shipping system. Both were ordered within minutes of each other.
> 
> Luc


I have also ordered 2:
Wifi: not shipped
3G : shipped , ED: 27th!


----------



## jayman

My 3G is in transit, ED : 28th


----------



## thadley

Ordered mine around 9:30 on pre-order day, microSIM shipped, iPad 32GB 3G prepped for shipment but not shipped yet. Hope I didn't order the one in super high demand!


----------



## iphoneottawa

32 GB Wifi shipped also: 28th!


----------



## Chookaboom

32Gb Wifi shipped, sitting in Shenzen according to FedEx (Shipment Exception, package received after FedEx cutoff). Apple shipping notification says delivered by May 31, FedEx says delivered by 28th noon. 

Time to start planning what to move onto the device with the first synch! :clap:


----------



## Hodge

My 16GB wifi has also shipped - Fedex says "Estimated delivery May 28, 2010 by 12:00 PM".

This is a bit off topic, but I thought I'd use Google Maps to see where Shenzhen was in China - found it, thought, let's see the route it will take to my house (near Toronto). Was looking at the long list of directions and noticed this:

39.	Kayak across the Pacific Ocean 4,436 km (to Hawaii)

and then

56.	Kayak across the Pacific Ocean 6,243 km


----------



## Alex26

It's shipping ! 32GB Wifi+3G coming my way ! Hurray ! Due to arrive 28th before 12 PM !


----------



## John Pryor

E-mail from apple says it has shipped and will be here on the 31st 

FedEx tracking says it will be here on the 28th


----------



## Snowy

John Pryor said:


> E-mail from apple says it has shipped and will be here on the 31st
> 
> FedEx tracking says it will be here on the 28th


Apple is just covering their butts.
Fedex delivery date should be correct.


----------



## a7mc

John Pryor said:


> E-mail from apple says it has shipped and will be here on the 31st
> 
> FedEx tracking says it will be here on the 28th


Same here. It better get here on the 28th... I'm working from home Friday just so I can get the shipment.

A7


----------



## iphoneottawa

No worries, they will be here by Friday.


----------



## canexsu

Mississauga here, it left Shenzhen earlier this morning via air. Show delivery by May 28 6:00PM, which would suck because it's coming to the office and we close at 5:00 pm When I had Snow Leopard delivered it was here by 10:00 am with all the other courier packages. 3 more sleeps!


----------



## JoeCanadian

Some one where I worked ordered an iPad very early that first day. The FedEx status changed this morning to say it's left the Fedex origin facility in ShenZhen China: 

Ship date 
May 25, 2010

Estimated delivery 
May 28, 2010 by 10:30 AM


----------



## Alex26

Me too ! 


Estimated delivery: May 28, 2010 by 12:00 PM


----------



## ldphoto

Mine has shipped a few hours ago. I'll call FedEx so that they hold it at the facility on the 28th, and I'll pick it up either on my way to work or on the way back.


----------



## Mad Mac

Well mine still shows the 31st and now UPS has pushed the SIM back from the 28th to the 31st aswell.....


----------



## ldphoto

Mad Mac said:


> Well mine still shows the 31st and now UPS has pushed the SIM back from the 28th to the 31st aswell.....


My SIM isn't even in UPS' hands yet. It's still reported at "Billing Information Received"

I'm assuming it's either local or coming from Toronto, so it should be quick.

Luc


----------



## arbitrage

Mine is now in Ontario! WTF how does it go from Anchorage to Mississauga when I need it in Whitehorse!! Fedex is crazy with their shipping routes!


----------



## Atroz

ldphoto said:


> My SIM isn't even in UPS' hands yet. It's still reported at "Billing Information Received"
> 
> I'm assuming it's either local or coming from Toronto, so it should be quick.
> 
> Luc


Same here. Wondering if they just haven't updated the info yet.

Edit. Now updated with a delivery date of tomorrow. Coming from Concord Ontario.


----------



## canexsu

Mississauga here again. Mine is now in the air. Picked up in Shenzhen at 12:06 am May 26. How many hours ahead from EDST is Shenzhen? Anyone know? 

16GB, 3G, WiFi

I did get the same UPS notice about the SIM a couple of days ago, but UPS' site only says Billing Info Received. No delivery date.

I also ordered a case, a dock and a USB power adapter, all say ship date is May 28.

Any further word from Rogers about 3G pricing yet?


----------



## Atroz

arbitrage said:


> Mine is now in Ontario! WTF how does it go from Anchorage to Mississauga when I need it in Whitehorse!! Fedex is crazy with their shipping routes!


Ya, but they work. It's a pretty amazing system. In your case it may actually be "paper work" rather than the iPad that is in Mississauga.


----------



## iphoneottawa

iPads are already arriving to costumers homes in europe!
I just saw a few unpacking videos on YouTube!


----------



## iphoneottawa

I'm sure we will recieve ours early also.


----------



## Elric

arbitrage said:


> Mine is now in Ontario! WTF how does it go from Anchorage to Mississauga when I need it in Whitehorse!! Fedex is crazy with their shipping routes!


What app is that screenshot from?

Mine left China at 12:06pm today (May 26th 12:06AM)


----------



## Atroz

Elric said:


> Mine left China at 12:06pm today (May 26th 12:06AM)


Ya, it is IP Direct Distribution which basically means it's a cargo container full of our iPads. So, like you my order is at the same time. Once they hit NA the order will be split apart and head to our waiting hands.


----------



## Jump

Elric said:


> What app is that screenshot from?
> 
> Mine left China at 12:06pm today (May 26th 12:06AM)




I think it's Apple's delivery status widget:

Apple - Downloads - Dashboard Widgets - Delivery Status


----------



## John Clay

Jump said:


> I think it's Apple's delivery status widget:
> 
> Apple - Downloads - Dashboard Widgets - Delivery Status


That's not an Apple product...

Just because something is listed by Apple doesn't make it their product.


----------



## arbitrage

Atroz said:


> Ya, but they work. It's a pretty amazing system. In your case it may actually be "paper work" rather than the iPad that is in Mississauga.


I think you are right because the detailed tracking says something about "paperwork available for non-fedex broker". What does that mean? And just now I checked and it has a new scan that it just left Anchorage at 3:21 which was just 1hr ago!! So I guess it will head Anchorage to Memphis as usual!


----------



## Atroz

arbitrage said:


> I think you are right because the detailed tracking says something about "paperwork available for non-fedex broker". What does that mean?


Apple is likely clearing Canada Customs on their own instead of paying FedEx to do it.


----------



## arbitrage

Just found this site to track the plane its on from Anchorage to Memphis FlightAware > Federal Express Corporation #28 . It's on its way!!


----------



## ldphoto

Wow, I never thought I'd see the day when people started to track cargo planes over the internet! I'm not sure if we will get them early, because I called FedEx to have them hold the package at the depot (it's not far from home, and I won't have to wait until the truck gets back on Friday to pick it up when they attempt to deliver to an empty house.

I was told there was no problem, but I wouldn't be able to pick it up until the intended delivery date of the 28th, even it it got there earlier. Maybe if I'm lucky, I can pick it up t the depot on the way to work on the 28th, I think they open at 8AM


----------



## TheBat

This fascination with tracking packages is something I do not get! But to each their own.

I ordered an iPad as well, but it will be donated for a fund raising auction. I figured that it would create a buzz, which would help the other items sell.

No plans to get one for myself anytime soon (unless I bid for it at the said auction...).


----------



## Jump

John Clay said:


> That's not an Apple product...
> 
> Just because something is listed by Apple doesn't make it their product.


Sorry, my bad. I guess I got excited that I actually found out what it was. It's a neat widget.


----------



## Mad Mac

Well Apple had called me when I was at work, Fed Ex needs more time because of the area I live in Oh well it was nice that they called to let me know and they refunded the cost of the camera kit.


----------



## jase133

Darn it, my tracking is still staying it's in transit from Shenzen China...


----------



## Art Vandelay

jase133 said:


> Darn it, my tracking is still staying it's in transit from Shenzen China...


Me too. I'm hoping that it's enroute to somewhere and it just hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Just got an update!

It's In Transit from Shenzhen (to where I'm not sure  ). This was at 1218 GMT


----------



## Heart

Updated kinda, with the same information this is set to destination time EST.

Fed Ex says Estimated delivery May 28, 2010 by 18:00

In other news the sim card is out for delivery today! :love2: kinda.
KITCHENER, ON, CA	26/05/2010	8:14	OUT FOR DELIVERY
CONCORD, ON, CA	25/05/2010	21:11	DEPARTURE SCAN
25/05/2010	17:23	ORIGIN SCAN
21/05/2010	17:53	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## iphoneottawa

Art Vandelay said:


> Me too. I'm hoping that it's enroute to somewhere and it just hasn't updated yet.


Me three!


----------



## iphoneottawa

How long Will it be in transit:
May 26, 2010 20:18
In transit
SHENZHEN CNMay 26, 2010 19:35In transitSHENZHEN CNMay 26, 2010 00:06Left FedEx origin facilitySHENZHEN CN


----------



## Art Vandelay

iphoneottawa said:


> How long Will it be in transit:
> May 26, 2010 20:18
> In transit
> SHENZHEN CNMay 26, 2010 19:35In transitSHENZHEN CNMay 26, 2010 00:06Left FedEx origin facilitySHENZHEN CN


I bet they are on the Shenzhen-Anchorage flight right now. It was supposed to depart around 1935 local time. Should be in ANC in about 8 hours (17:00 Eastern Time)

Thats my guess anyways.


----------



## arbitrage

Update from this morning, looks like mine will get here by Thursday. I had another unrelated package leave Memphis yesterday and is being delivered today (as confirmed by Fedex calling to collect taxes and duty).

Still no movement on the camera kit.


----------



## Snowy

Atroz said:


> Ya, it is IP Direct Distribution which basically means it's a cargo container full of our iPads. So, like you my order is at the same time. Once they hit NA the order will be split apart and head to our waiting hands.


You are very correct about this. Once it leaves China, the movement is swift.
And whomever said about the IPD cans is also correct. There will probably be thousands of iPads arriving in and around Toronto in the next day or so (barring any snowstorms etc.
The iPads will all get sorted there and put on domestic flights to their respective cities. That should be on Thursday night out of Hamilton.

There will be no indirect deliveries, which means if you're not home, they will not leave it elsewhere (like with your neighbours) which they can do for other packages.

There is slight possibility that a few may trickle in early and get delivered before Friday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Art Vandelay said:


> I bet they are on the Shenzhen-Anchorage flight right now. It was supposed to depart around 1935 local time. Should be in ANC in about 8 hours (17:00 Eastern Time)
> 
> Thats my guess anyways.


Thanks for clarifying this


----------



## AndrewClarke

Snowy said:


> There will be no indirect deliveries, which means if you're not home, they will not leave it elsewhere (like with your neighbours) which they can do for other package


Is this something you know for a fact, or something you're guessing? I'm unfortunately away all day Friday so I was hoping to have them leave the package at my neighbour's house.


----------



## Alex26

I just received the SIM card... now for the big boy on Friday !


----------



## canexsu

Mississauga here: UPS just delivered my SIM.

Somehow it makes it just that much more real.


----------



## thadley

AndrewClarke said:


> Is this something you know for a fact, or something you're guessing? I'm unfortunately away all day Friday so I was hoping to have them leave the package at my neighbour's house.


I believe, from my experience, they need to leave it with you and need your signature. I remember a while back I had a replacement iPod nano on order and had to harass the hell out of FedEx to leave it with a neighbour. Of course, they ended up just leaving it on the doorstep, much to my dismay.


----------



## AndrewClarke

thadley said:


> I believe, from my experience, they need to leave it with you and need your signature. I remember a while back I had a replacement iPod nano on order and had to harass the hell out of FedEx to leave it with a neighbour. Of course, they ended up just leaving it on the doorstep, much to my dismay.


Hahaha, wow. I'll leave a signed note stating that I authorize them to leave the package at my neighbour's house. That way the Fedex delivery person or my neighbour can forge my signature from the note


----------



## iphoneottawa

Got SIM!


----------



## Snowy

AndrewClarke said:


> Is this something you know for a fact, or something you're guessing? I'm unfortunately away all day Friday so I was hoping to have them leave the package at my neighbour's house.


That's a fact. I used to work at Fedex for 20 plus years.
I just talked to a source there.
There are some couriers that may leave it, but they are not supposed to.


----------



## thadley

AndrewClarke said:


> Hahaha, wow. I'll leave a signed note stating that I authorize them to leave the package at my neighbour's house. That way the Fedex delivery person or my neighbour can forge my signature from the note


Good luck with that. 

I have a feeling you may be out of luck for it, but we'll see!

They just tried to deliver my microSIM and no one was there (which I know). Someone will be on Friday, so I hope they make 3 attempts; I'll see if the slip they left will let me sign and authorize them to leave it.


----------



## Elric

Sim, here, iPad still in China


----------



## Snowy

thadley said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> I have a feeling you may be out of luck for it, but we'll see!
> 
> They just tried to deliver my microSIM and no one was there (which I know). Someone will be on Friday, so I hope they make 3 attempts; I'll see if the slip they left will let me sign and authorize them to leave it.


If it's residential delivery, probably two attempts, not three. 
Leaving a $2 sim card is a totally different ball game than leaving a $700 iPad without the recipients signature.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Elric said:


> Sim, here, iPad still in China


Same here


----------



## Art Vandelay

FDX48 Shenzhen-Anchorage is 3 hours from landing. Im hoping we'll see an update from FedEx after that saying our iPads are in ANC.


----------



## ldphoto

I called FedEx yesterday, asked them to hold the package at their depot (it's a 10 minute detour from home), and I will pick it up sometime Friday when it's convenient, since they are open 8AM to 8PM. It would be nice if it's available at 8AM so I could be one of the first to get mine, though productivity would probably be negatively affected!

Luc


----------



## iphoneottawa

Art Vandelay said:


> FDX48 Shenzhen-Anchorage is 3 hours from landing. Im hoping we'll see an update from FedEx after that saying our iPads are in ANC.


Thanks for update.
I'm sure we'll have it Friday.


----------



## Snowy

ldphoto said:


> I called FedEx yesterday, asked them to hold the package at their depot (it's a 10 minute detour from home), and I will pick it up sometime Friday when it's convenient, since they are open 8AM to 8PM. It would be nice if it's available at 8AM so I could be one of the first to get mine, though productivity would probably be negatively affected!
> 
> Luc


I would get a hold of the station locally and see what time it would be available for pick up. Just because they are open at 8 a.m does not mean it will be available for pick up then.
It may not be available until after 9, 10 or even noon. It depends on so many variables, but it's best to call.
Just trying to help you out and save an unnecessary trip.


----------



## ldphoto

Snowy said:


> I would get a hold of the station locally and see what time it would be available for pick up. Just because they are open at 8 a.m does not mean it will be available for pick up then.
> It may not be available until after 9, 10 or even noon. It depends on so many variables, but it's best to call.
> Just trying to help you out and save an unnecessary trip.


Actually, they will update the tracking online as soon as it's available for pickup. Most times, they also call me. I doubt it will be ready by 8AM (but would be nice!), unless the shipment arrives in Ottawa before 6PM on Thursday, which is usually not the case.

Luc


----------



## Elric

Snowy said:


> If it's residential delivery, probably two attempts, not three.
> Leaving a $2 sim card is a totally different ball game than leaving a $700 iPad without the recipients signature.


20 CENT Sim Card


----------



## thadley

Snowy said:


> If it's residential delivery, probably two attempts, not three.
> Leaving a $2 sim card is a totally different ball game than leaving a $700 iPad without the recipients signature.


Of course; would not be comfortable AT ALL leaving the iPad there. 20 cent SIM card? I can handle.

I know there's a spot on some slips that says "sign here and we'll just drop it off," hopefully the SIM card slip has one.


----------



## iphoneottawa

BTW my credit card is still not charged for the iPad, just the SIM!


----------



## iphoneottawa

And my iPad is still in transit in China!


----------



## KMPhotos

This will sound odd, but I'm jealous of you guys wh now have your SIM cards. I have my iPad but no SIM. Rogers still won't say when they'll have them in store for sale. 
I've ound a couple of times this month that I needed the 3G because I'm not around any WiFi. Hopefully I'll be able to buy a SIM on Friday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

KMPhotos said:


> This will sound odd, but I'm jealous of you guys wh now have your SIM cards. I have my iPad but no SIM. Rogers still won't say when they'll have them in store for sale.
> I've ound a couple of times this month that I needed the 3G because I'm not around any WiFi. Hopefully I'll be able to buy a SIM on Friday.


No worries. I heard Bell, Telus & Rogers are all putting SIM's on sale Friday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

BTW, my iPad arrived in US


----------



## KMPhotos

iphoneottawa said:


> No worries. I heard Bell, Telus & Rogers are all putting SIM's on sale Friday.


Hopefully not too expensive. I'd like to have one from each carrier so in case they offer better deals, I can take advantage of them. Plus if reception is bad with one carrier, hopefully one of the others will be good when I'm traveling.


----------



## Atroz

iphoneottawa said:


> BTW, my iPad arrived in US


The extreme north US. ;-) Standard first NA entry point for Apple shipments from CN.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Just got my update too. Arrived in Anchorage at 15:26 MDT (1.5hrs ago). 

I wonder what flight it will be on next????


----------



## iphoneottawa

Art Vandelay said:


> Just got my update too. Arrived in Anchorage at 15:26 MDT (1.5hrs ago).
> 
> I wonder what flight it will be on next????


Me too!


----------



## iphoneottawa

arbitrage said:


> Update from this morning, looks like mine will get here by Thursday. I had another unrelated package leave Memphis yesterday and is being delivered today (as confirmed by Fedex calling to collect taxes and duty).
> 
> Still no movement on the camera kit.


arbitrage you're a day ahead of us. Let us know when you get it!


----------



## jase133

So lucky. Mine is still stuck in Ankorage Alaska. Here's hoping it'll arrive by Thursday too, but unlikely.

This isn't even funny. Checking delivery status is ridiculously addicting when ordering an Apple product. XX)


----------



## iphoneottawa

atroz said:


> the extreme north us. ;-) standard first na entry point for apple shipments from cn.


lol


----------



## iphoneottawa

jase133 said:


> So lucky. Mine is still stuck in Ankorage Alaska. Here's hoping it'll arrive by Thursday too, but unlikely.


How long has it been there?
Did you get the Mississagua update?


----------



## jase133

iphoneottawa said:


> How long has it been there?
> Did you get the Missessaga update?


Nope. It's not in Mississauga yet. Btw, did any of yours get routed through Tennesee, etc?


----------



## iphoneottawa

No. One left AK ( got Mississauga), the other one is still there (no Miss. )


----------



## arbitrage

iphoneottawa said:


> arbitrage you're a day ahead of us. Let us know when you get it!


Well I haven't had any updates all day since 3am in Memphis. So I phoned Fedex 1-800 number and asked the rep. He has more updated info and says that the order came in a large pallet and then was split up and that it was in Toronto today and has now left to its next destination (which I hope is Vancouver). If it gets to Vancouver tonight then it will arrive in Whitehorse by tomorrow evening but probably still won't deliver till Friday. If it can catch an early plane to Whitehorse then it may deliver tomorrow afternoon.

However, my other Fedex package didn't even deliver today as was estimated. It is now on the Fedex truck but never got out to me However, that package was delayed one day as they had to have me pay for the duty/taxes before letting it clear customs in Vancouver. So it will come one day later than the original estimate. 

The ipad shouldn't have to have any delays with payment so I still expect it by Friday but probably not Thursday anymore.

I will let you guys know when it comes but because I'm in Whitehorse its unlikely it will be any earlier than you guys in the big cities!!


----------



## arbitrage

jase133 said:


> Nope. It's not in Mississauga yet. Btw, did any of yours get routed through Tennesee, etc?


Remember that the iPad is not actually going to Mississauga, it is only the paperwork that is being cleared there. So far mine has just gone to Memphis and then Toronto and then supposedly its on its way back to the west coast.


----------



## iphoneottawa

jase133 said:


> So lucky. Mine is still stuck in Ankorage Alaska. Here's hoping it'll arrive by Thursday too, but unlikely.


Well, my 2 ipads seem to be separated. One is stuck in AK also.


----------



## iphoneottawa

arbitrage said:


> Well I haven't had any updates all day since 3am in Memphis. So I phoned Fedex 1-800 number and asked the rep. He has more updated info and says that the order came in a large pallet and then was split up and that it was in Toronto today and has now left to its next destination (which I hope is Vancouver).
> 
> I will let you guys know when it comes but because I'm in Whitehorse its unlikely it will be any earlier than you guys in the big cities!!


Kind of waste of time for it to come all the way to East and then go back West, eh?
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Elric

Yeah if you take a step back, this thread IS kinda redonculous! lol
ah well, mine left Alaska! But still no Mississauga paperwork! lol
I wanna put my sim in my iPhone, just because it's here


----------



## Art Vandelay

FedEx tracker says mine is still in Anchorage. Doesn't really matter. As long as I get it by 6pm Friday, I'm happy.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Mine also still at AK


----------



## KMPhotos

All this craziness with people tracking their iPad's makes me happy I already have mine. 
I'm sure I'd be doing the same thing and losing sleep. lol.
Only one more day folks. Hang in there. The iPad is worth the wait.


----------



## Heart

*Log in*

_*May 27, 2010 6:48 AM
At dest sort facility
MISSISSAUGA*_, ON

May 27, 2010 3:39 AM
Departed FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN

May 27, 2010 12:26 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN


----------



## iphoneottawa

KMPhotos said:


> All this craziness with people tracking their iPad's makes me happy I already have mine.
> I'm sure I'd be doing the same thing and losing sleep. lol.
> Only one more day folks. Hang in there. The iPad is worth the wait.


I also have mine but traking the 3G version!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Heart said:


> _*May 27, 2010 6:48 AM
> At dest sort facility
> MISSISSAUGA*_, ON
> 
> May 27, 2010 3:39 AM
> Departed FedEx location
> MEMPHIS, TN
> 
> May 27, 2010 12:26 AM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> MEMPHIS, TN


WOW! an early delivery!?


----------



## Elemenopee

Mine is in Mississauga too (64GB 3G/WiFi). Hoping for an early delivery, but if not, then for sure tomorrow! 

.....


----------



## iphoneottawa

Mine is sightseeing in Alaska!
Get On The Plane already!!!


----------



## billwong

I'll be flying to Beijing and Shanghai in 3 weeks with my iPad. Talk about long round trips! I'm also visiting South Korea. Glad they lifted the ban on bringing in iPads. Hopefully N. Korea behaves itself.

Our additional iPads arrived in Mississauga facility this morning as well. It will be delivered to my work address in Mississauga, so who knows, maybe today? Oh well, I'm not working today!

I have the screen protectors, cases and SIM cards waiting. It'll interesting how hard/easy it will be to sign up for 3G. However, I do notice with my WiFi only iPad, I don't miss the 3G since I really only use it at home or work where WiFi is readily available. I will likely use the 3G on an "as needed" basis. Thank goodness this type of service is available.

People at work call it my Bible since I carry it around with me quite zealously. I think there is an App for that. Someone showed it to me on their iPhone. ; )

Bill


----------



## jase133

Elemenopee said:


> Mine is in Mississauga too (64GB 3G/WiFi). Hoping for an early delivery, but if not, then for sure tomorrow!
> 
> .....


Yeah mine is also in Mississauga sorting facility, but usually this means another day as the carrier realizes they could do it tomorrow. I suppose if they see that the load is overly heavy they will elect to deliver some today to avoid a Friday mad rush.


----------



## jase133

Elemenopee said:


> Mine is in Mississauga too (64GB 3G/WiFi). Hoping for an early delivery, but if not, then for sure tomorrow!
> 
> .....


Btw, it's quite funny to see our Fedex scan times (6:48am) exactly the same. It's probably still in one large crate and waiting to be separated to their individual shipments.


----------



## AndrewClarke

Elemenopee said:


> Mine is in Mississauga too (64GB 3G/WiFi). Hoping for an early delivery, but if not, then for sure tomorrow!
> 
> .....


I'm out tomorrow so I just called Fedex to have them hold the package for pickup. I'm driving right by the facility anyway. Unfortunately, "because of the shipper", they couldn't put a hold on it. She did say, however, to leave a note on the door and the delivery person would leave the package with my neighbour. Whether they will or not is another question.

She also said that even though the tracking says that the package is in Mississauga, it's not actually there yet. It's still in transit. Furthermore, in my case, it still has to go from Mississauga to Cambridge, so don't hold your hopes up that you're going to get your iPad today.


----------



## kps

The 6:48am scan is for all the consolidated freight on the arriving aircraft. So when the plane is taxied to the ramp and the paperwork is handed over to the ground crew, they scan the vessel consolidation tag which contains all the bar codes for all the packages on board the aircraft.

FedEx does not hold packages based on volume. FedEx may hold packages based on commitment time or customer request. Apple has requested that the 14,000 iPads that arrived this morning be delivered Friday.

Take Friday off...


----------



## kps

AndrewClarke said:


> I'm out tomorrow so I just called Fedex to have them hold the package for pickup. I'm driving right by the facility anyway. Unfortunately, "because of the shipper", they couldn't put a hold on it. She did say, however, to leave a note on the door and the delivery person would leave the package with my neighbour. Whether they will or not is another question.
> 
> She also said that even though the tracking says that the package is in Mississauga, it's not actually there yet. It's still in transit. Furthermore, in my case, it still has to go from Mississauga to Cambridge, so don't hold your hopes up that you're going to get your iPad today.


The iPads are in mississauga but will not be sorted in time to even get to the Cambridge station for delivery. They arrive in bulk under a service called IPD. International Priority Distribution which is a customised service for large volume shippers.

Apple also puts several restrictions and conditions on deliveries. To prevent fraud Apple has asked FedEx not to allow pick-up unless authorised by Apple. The iPads must be delivered to the specified address. The address confirmed through your credit card. Due to the value of your item, even with a signature release (note to the courier), FedEx may not drop it off at your neighbours. The CSR might have been mistaken.

Those of you who may not be home on Friday, call Apple (not FedEx) and arrange for a pick up because FedEx will not release your shipment if you're not home and try to pick it up Sat at the station without Apple's consent.

Good luck to all waiting!


----------



## thadley

Add mine to the 6:48am pallet...

Part of me hopes against hope for an early delivery. But no one will be at home til later in the day, so if they do that, and I miss it, I will be very annoyed.


----------



## Snowy

kps said:


> The iPads are in mississauga but will not be sorted in time to even get to the Cambridge station for delivery. They arrive in bulk under a service called IPD. International Priority Distribution which is a customised service for large volume shippers.
> 
> Apple also puts several restrictions and conditions on deliveries. To prevent fraud Apple has asked FedEx not to allow pick-up unless authorised by Apple. The iPads must be delivered to the specified address. The address confirmed through your credit card. Due to the value of your item, even with a signature release (note to the courier), FedEx may not drop it off at your neighbours. The CSR might have been mistaken.
> 
> Those of you who may not be home on Friday, call Apple (not FedEx) and arrange for a pick up because FedEx will not release your shipment if you're not home and try to pick it up Sat at the station without Apple's consent.
> 
> Good luck to all waiting!


IPD, CONS, RIP
You bleed purple correct?


----------



## kps

snowy said:


> ipd, cons, rip
> you bleed purple correct?


 :d


----------



## arbitrage

Good morning to you all....my ipad has now reached Vancouver BC sort facility. Now if Fedex can keep there act together and put this thing on a proper plane to Whitehorse I assume I will have it by 11am tomorrow.


----------



## Skinner

Mine still shows "In Transit - Shenzhen CN" but still with a delivery time of tomorrow by 6pm. Maybe mine is a direct flight from China to Essex. ;-)

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## AndrewClarke

kps said:


> Take Friday off...


That's the problem. I DID take Friday off. I work at home, but my wife and kids are regaining a foreign citizenship at a ceremony in Toronto, so I can't exactly skip that to pick up my iPad. Priorities...

I just called Apple and they said that for this order they can't send me a pre-signed delivery form that would have authorized Fedex to deliver to my neighbour's house. At this point I'm out of options and I guess I'll just have to wait until Monday.


----------



## ldphoto

This is interesting. I ordered 2 iPads seperately. a 64GB 3G for personal use delivered to home, and a 16GB 3G for work. They were ordered about 5 minutes apart. Work and home are both in Ottawa, about 18km apart (makes for a nice bicycle commute). The two ipads are taking different routes: the one for home is going through Indianapolis, the one for work through Memphis. And I called FedEx 2 days ago to have a Hold for Pickup placed on the home one and they said it was not a problem. At some point, they will have to relax the delivery conditions, because there will never be anyone home during the daytime for the foreseeable future.

Luc


----------



## AndrewClarke

ldphoto said:


> And I called FedEx 2 days ago to have a Hold for Pickup placed on the home one and they said it was not a problem. At some point, they will have to relax the delivery conditions, because there will never be anyone home during the daytime for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Luc


Strange that they let you do the hold but they wouldn't let me do it. They said they can only do a hold after the first unsuccessful delivery attempt.


----------



## ldphoto

AndrewClarke said:


> Strange that they let you do the hold but they wouldn't let me do it. They said they can only do a hold after the first unsuccessful delivery attempt.


Well if they want to drive it out to my house for nothing, that's their choice  Ièll grab it once it gets back to their depot.


----------



## iphoneottawa

ldphoto said:


> This is interesting. I ordered 2 iPads seperately. a 64GB 3G for personal use delivered to home, and a 16GB 3G for work. They were ordered about 5 minutes apart. Work and home are both in Ottawa, about 18km apart (makes for a nice bicycle commute). The two ipads are taking different routes: the one for home is going through Indianapolis, the one for work through Memphis. And I called FedEx 2 days ago to have a Hold for Pickup placed on the home one and they said it was not a problem. At some point, they will have to relax the delivery conditions, because there will never be anyone home during the daytime for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Luc


At least both yours are moving!
My 3G has been in Alaska for 24h now, while the wifi is moving! 
They both are set for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## canexsu

Mississauga. Mine is "In Transit" in Mississauga as of 9:40 this morning.


----------



## planders

Woo hoo, my 64 GB iPad Wi-Fi + 3G just showed up, as I was about to give up until tomorrow! FedEx tracking site says it's sitting in Mississauga. How good for me up here in Northern Ontario!


----------



## ldphoto

Well, I'm getting conflicting reports on whether they will hold it for me or not. Person 2 days ago said yes, today said no until one attempt is made. I'm not sure they know what they're doing...


----------



## canexsu

Are you saying that it was actually delivered a day early? That's an awesome surprise. How far north are you? Sudbury, North Bay, Timmins?
Just curious.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Mine has been sitting in Anchorage since yesterday afternoon, but I just got the "Package available for clearance". Since there aren't any flights (that Im aware of) that go ANC-MEM before this afternoon, my iPad shouldn't be into YYC till tomorrow morning.


----------



## planders

canexsu said:


> Are you saying that it was actually delivered a day early? That's an awesome surprise. How far north are you? Sudbury, North Bay, Timmins?
> Just curious.


Haileybury, half way between North Bay and Timmins.

Getting it fired up now...


----------



## Guest

planders said:


> Haileybury, half way between North Bay and Timmins.
> 
> Getting it fired up now...


I remember your town ... the matabanick specifically! Congrats on the early arrival.


----------



## iphoneottawa

planders said:


> Woo hoo, my 64 GB iPad Wi-Fi + 3G just showed up, as I was about to give up until tomorrow! FedEx tracking site says it's sitting in Mississauga. How good for me up here in Northern Ontario!


All right!:clap:


----------



## iphoneottawa

I hope my FedEx tracking is off also and it will just show up!


----------



## thadley

Hope my tracking isn't off...I'm not at home now, no one will be home til late afternoon, and I won't be able to run out to the depot tonight. I'll be so annoyed if I get early delivery and I miss the thing!


----------



## canexsu

ack! I'm so jealous, Mine is now available for clearing. If you were to check yours on FedEx's site, what would it say?


----------



## planders

It's syncing for the first time now. Lots of apps to install, as I've been browsing for a while now! Only glitch: since I didn't order a SIM card (no 3G service here until the fall) iTunes got stuck on a "no SIM card installed" screen. I exited iTunes, cleared the same alert on the iPad itself, and then restarted iTunes--no more problem.

Immediate impression: the screen really is something quite spectacular! And while it's not exactly feather-light, it's just the right weight to feel solid in your hands. Feels about right for something made of aluminum and glass, basically!


----------



## ldphoto

The FedEx updates aren't always very accurate. Nice to see yours showed up early. The one going through Indianapolis is clearing through Missisauga office, no clearing info on the one going through Memphis yet. We'll see when they get here.

At least if I can't get mine in time, I'll be able to play with the Office iPad over the weekend, since shipping and receiving will definitely be here to receive that one.

Luc


----------



## TGV

planders said:


> Woo hoo, my 64 GB iPad Wi-Fi + 3G just showed up, as I was about to give up until tomorrow! FedEx tracking site says it's sitting in Mississauga. How good for me up here in Northern Ontario!


Enjoy!:clap:


----------



## Halabethan

*Early shipping*

When I ordered my device it was set for a June 7th ship date. I just received shipping confirmation last night and got a June 2nd ship by date. I think that the savvy Apple marketing team purposefully bumped back the shipping dates early to generate more demand. I know that I sure acted quick when I heard that shipping was pushed back to the 7th. 

So this is what the reality distortion feild looks like.


----------



## ldphoto

An a slightly off-topic note, where do you guys get the info and schedules for Cargo flights. I searched a bit and there's not much information out there. Mine left Indianapolis just after 3AM, and hasn't arrived anywhere yet. Unless they're flying it back to Alaska, it should have arrived somewhere (either Ottawa, Toronto or Montreal) by now...


----------



## Art Vandelay

ldphoto said:


> An a slightly off-topic note, where do you guys get the info and schedules for Cargo flights. I searched a bit and there's not much information out there. Mine left Indianapolis just after 3AM, and hasn't arrived anywhere yet. Unless they're flying it back to Alaska, it should have arrived somewhere (either Ottawa, Toronto or Montreal) by now...


flightaware.com

Just looked through the IND departures for FedEx. There are tons of departures between 3-6am. There was one that left just after 5am to YYZ.


----------



## canexsu

I just noticed that my Visa card was charged for the iPad yesterday.


----------



## ldphoto

Art Vandelay said:


> flightaware.com
> 
> Just looked through the IND departures for FedEx. There are tons of departures between 3-6am. There was one that left just after 5am to YYZ.


Do you have a premium account there. I had checked it out, can cannot get lists of previously departed flights. It's not a big deal at this point, more of a curiosity to me.

EDIT: Found it. Looks like it took flight 152, through montreal and to Ottawa just after 9AM.


----------



## depmode101

This is more exciting than Christmas!
im working from home tommorow - cant wait!
mine still says its at the sorting facility in Mississauga


----------



## alexchafe

So apple called me two days ago saying that the ipad would make it to my "outlying location" until June 1st, rather than the 28th we were promised. However I checked the tracking info this morning and it is in my city at the fedex shop with a "future delivery requested" notice on it. I guess fedex is holding on to it for the night. 

Maybe if I call them they'll let me pick it up??

(PS: first post!)


----------



## TGV

alexchafe said:


> So apple called me two days ago saying that the ipad would make it to my "outlying location" until June 1st, rather than the 28th we were promised. However I checked the tracking info this morning and it is in my city at the fedex shop with a "future delivery requested" notice on it. I guess fedex is holding on to it for the night.
> 
> Maybe if I call them they'll let me pick it up??
> 
> (PS: first post!)


Welcome aboard!
It wouldn't hurt to give them a quick call, you never know....


----------



## iphoneottawa

Both my iPads are frozen on FedEx site for the last 36h!


----------



## ldphoto

I don't think I've ever learned so much about FedEx's inner working as in the past 48 hours 

Luc


----------



## iphoneottawa

ldphoto said:


> I don't think I've ever learned so much about FedEx's inner working as in the past 48 hours
> 
> Luc


LOL! So true.


----------



## Elric

We are true nerds.


----------



## Art Vandelay

For anyone who's iPads are still in ANC, the flights from the Far East are just starting to arrive in ANC. They 'should' be loaded on one of these in the next few hours to fly down to the lower 48.


----------



## ldphoto

Elric said:


> We are true nerds.


Probably fitting that most iPads left China on Geek Pride Day: Geek Pride Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alexchafe

TGV said:


> Welcome aboard!
> It wouldn't hurt to give them a quick call, you never know....


Thanks!

I love all this buzz over fedex. Unfortunately they're closed for the day here, so I'll have to wait for the truck to arrive tomorrow afternoon. 

I'm going to download some apps!


----------



## Elric

ldphoto said:


> Probably fitting that most iPads left China on Geek Pride Day: Geek Pride Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I think you mean Towel Day


----------



## Art Vandelay

The planes have started to leave ANC for MEM! Should have an update soon I would think......


----------



## iphoneottawa

I hope! No idea why they stopped the updates but not fun.


----------



## kps

Here you go boys and girls:

The FedEx Mississauga ramp at 10:30 this morning processing 14,000 iPads.

Breaking down double stacked skids of iPads as they came off the Memphis plane:








**








**
Sorting and re-stacking iPads for further distribution.
Note top and bottom belt with iPads.








**








**








**
Sorted iPads temporarily stacked on airline "cookie sheets" being moved 
away from the sort line. These will ship tonight for tomorrows delivery.








**
Closeup of Airway bill indicating Apple's product number, destined to a
lucky recipient in Vancouver.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Nice!
Great job getting these photos


----------



## arbitrage

thanks for the awesome Fedex pics. Fedex came today to give me another package. The plane had just landed an hour before and the delivery guy said his boss took the large box from Apple and it would be delivered tomorrow. Guess I won't have it early but at least I know it is here !!!


----------



## jase133

Anyone have this in their update? My ipad was in Mississauga and now is back in Ankorage? lol


----------



## Elric

jase133 said:


> Anyone have this in their update? My ipad was in Mississauga and now is back in Ankorage? lol


Mine too!? Noooooooooooo!


----------



## jase133

Elric said:


> Mine too!? Noooooooooooo!


I'm 99% sure it'll arrive tomorrow (Friday), but it's just a little funny to see this.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I also hope they'll be here. 
I recognized mine on one of the FedEx photos, but not sure!


----------



## IAlberta

After waiting all day for a positive update I just rec'd the same bull$hit AK update..


----------



## iphoneottawa

What a joke:

--------
Thank you for your iPad order.

Your iPad is currently in transit, however, FedEx has informed us
that, due to a flight delay, your package will not deliver on*May 28th
as planned. We are closely tracking your order and working with FedEx
to deliver it as soon as possible.*FedEx will make every effort to
deliver your iPad on Saturday, May 29th.
*
If you have any questions, please call us at 1-800-676-2775, from
5 a.m. to 8 p.m. Monday through Friday, and 7 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday
and Sunday, Pacific time.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Thanks again,
The Apple Store


----------



##  Dumpling

Enjoy the sleepless night ahead folks, I know I will.


----------



## arbitrage

 Dumpling;969771 said:


> Enjoy the sleepless night ahead folks, I know I will.


I think I'll need to head back to the office and grab some Triazolam so I can pass out!!


----------



## Atroz

iphoneottawa said:


> What a joke:
> 
> --------
> Thank you for your iPad order.
> 
> Your iPad is currently in transit, however, FedEx has informed us
> that, due to a flight delay, your package will not deliver on*May 28th
> as planned. We are closely tracking your order and working with FedEx
> to deliver it as soon as possible.*FedEx will make every effort to
> deliver your iPad on Saturday, May 29th.


Oh no! My iPad seemed to be on the same shipment and I'm also in Ottawa. However, I haven't gotten that message yet. 

I'm planning on being away on Saturday so this is doubly bad.


----------



## ldphoto

iphoneottawa said:


> What a joke:
> 
> --------
> Thank you for your iPad order.
> 
> Your iPad is currently in transit, however, FedEx has informed us
> that, due to a flight delay, your package will not deliver on*May 28th
> as planned. We are closely tracking your order and working with FedEx
> to deliver it as soon as possible.*FedEx will make every effort to
> deliver your iPad on Saturday, May 29th.
> *
> If you have any questions, please call us at 1-800-676-2775, from
> 5 a.m. to 8 p.m. Monday through Friday, and 7 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday
> and Sunday, Pacific time.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Thanks again,
> The Apple Store



I think if they tried to pull this off on me, I'll try to buy one in person tomorrow morning and refuse the FedEx package whenever it shows up.

Luc


----------



## iphoneottawa

I'm so MAD!!!
I had asked for it to go to my Office, which ofcourse is closed Saturday!
Sooooo Maaaaadddd


----------



## Art Vandelay

Mine still says it's in Anchorage but has Package available for clearance since this morning. 

Anyone in the Calgary area have any different tracking info from FedEx? (eg. departed Anchorage)


----------



## iphoneottawa

Still MAD tptptptptptptptp


----------



## iphoneottawa

ldphoto said:


> I think if they tried to pull this off on me, I'll try to buy one in person tomorrow morning and refuse the FedEx package whenever it shows up.
> 
> Luc


Great idea!
I'll pass by Apple tomorrow and if I get one I'll do the same.
Thanks


----------



## arbitrage

iphoneottawa said:


> Still MAD tptptptptptptptp


iphoneottawa.... I feel for you man, but just remember that it will actually be that much sweeter on Monday!

As for myself.... ITS HERE!!! One more sleep though.... I really didn't think I'd have it till Monday. Everything gets delayed coming to Whitehorse.

Not sure if they actually did try and bring it to me or if the exception is that they have to hold it. The fedex driver I talked to today said he'd go look into it but I left work at 4pm and was out biking till 6pm so who knows. Maybe I could of had it tonight!


----------



## iphoneottawa

I guess you're right. Anyway, can't do much, but will go to a few stores tomorrow!


----------



## Atroz

iphoneottawa said:


> I guess you're right. Anyway, can't do much, but will go to a few stores tomorrow!


The Email seems to be expecting a Saturday delivery, might as well wait at home for it rather than face the crowds in stores.


----------



## planders

Surely at least one other person must've actually received theirs? Or perhaps it's because FedEx uses a regional subcontractor for my town--maybe they were supposed to hold onto it til tomorrow?

Not that I'm complaining... 

Incidentally, nice to see that the USB ports on my 2009 iMac provides enough power to charge this thing. My USB hub doesn't.

Some of the first round of apps are really quite extraordinary, can't wait to see what comes along in the coming months and years!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Atroz said:


> The Email seems to be expecting a Saturday delivery, might as well wait at home for it rather than face the crowds in stores.


The problem is I asked for it to be delivered to work!


----------



## ldphoto

Still don't know what's up with mine. It departed Indianapolis at 3AM and never arrived anywhere after that...

I also wonder why nobody else went the indianapolis route?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Funny thing is both iPads still show delivery for 28th on FedEx tracker! But both are stuck in US for the last 36h.


----------



## Atroz

iphoneottawa said:


> The problem is I asked for it to be delivered to work!


D'oh! Can you hang out there?


----------



## jase133

Well I just got the dreaded e-mail telling me there was a Fedex plane flight delay. It's alright, just a day or so late. Beats waiting in line at the store with the crazy crowds. On the bright side... Friday productivity is saved!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Ahhhh... How nice!
Just got a 2nd email for my 2nd iPad. 
Also delayed!
Thank you Apple & FedEx!


----------



## iphoneottawa

tptptptptptptptp


----------



## iphoneottawa

jase133 said:


> . On the bright side... Friday productivity is saved!


LOL:lmao:


----------



## iphoneottawa

Atroz said:


> D'oh! Can you hang out there?


I doubt it, but just maybe ....


----------



## ldphoto

Well, I got a message on my work e-mail that the one we ordered for the office will not show up tomorrow. That one was routed through Memphis, and apparently had left Memphis early this morning. Who knows where it is at this point then. Perhaps their tracking is borked and it never really made it there.

Luc


----------



## iphoneottawa

Called FedEx to see what's happening. 
The iPads may still arrive. It seems the emails are send from Apple just to warn people.
The real delivery is the one on the FedEx tracking site!

*What do FedEx experts think? *


----------



## Snowy

kps said:


> Here you go boys and girls:
> 
> The FedEx Mississauga ramp at 10:30 this morning processing 14,000 iPads.
> 
> Breaking down double stacked skids of iPads as they came off the Memphis plane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Sorting and re-stacking iPads for further distribution.
> Note top and bottom belt with iPads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Sorted iPads temporarily stacked on airline "cookie sheets" being moved
> away from the sort line. These will ship tonight for tomorrows delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> Closeup of Airway bill indicating Apple's product number, destined to a
> lucky recipient in Vancouver.




Much nicer sort facility than YEGA could ever hope to be.
You're giving me nightmares of years past...LOL thx for the pix.
This thread is throughly entertaining and some need to relax....it's Fedex...:lmao:


----------



## Atroz

iphoneottawa said:


> Called FedEx to see what's happening.
> The iPads may still arrive. It seems the emails are send from Apple just to warn people.
> The real delivery is the one on the FedEx tracking site!
> 
> *What do FedEx experts think? *


I'm no FedEx expert, but I would imagine that Apple is an important customer and that they'd go out of their way to try and make things work.


----------



## Art Vandelay

^^ I looked up the tracking number on that last picture. That iPad travelled from Shenzhen at the exact same times that mine did. The only difference is that that one shows a stop in Memphis and mine doesn't, although they did the "Package available for clearance" at the exact same time. I wonder if mine is really with that bunch that is pictured ?

Hmmm.


----------



## Bighead

Arrhhh! I got that Delay message from Apple tonight as well. ETA is Saturday, according to Apple.


----------



## Snowy

Atroz said:


> I'm no FedEx expert, but I would imagine that Apple is an important customer and that they'd go out of their way to try and make things work.


Fedex goes out of their way for everyone, not just Apple. Everyone is important.
Apple uses UPS, Purolator and Fedex for deliveries, so they favor no one and vice versu.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Atroz said:


> I'm no FedEx expert, but I would imagine that Apple is an important customer and that they'd go out of their way to try and make things work.


Thanks Atroz. I must say the FedEx contact was very professional. I first called Apple as the email said but after 10' waiting to talk to some one just gave up. 
FedEx, tried tracking and then in less than a minute I was with the costumer service. 
:clap:


----------



## jayman

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks Atroz. I must say the FedEx contact was very professional. I first called Apple as the email said but after 10' waiting to talk to some one just gave up.
> FedEx, tried tracking and then in less than a minute I was with the costumer service.
> :clap:


And you results were?


----------



## Granny Smith

There's nothing worse than an expected Friday delivery - I've had a couple of those "Rescheduled for Delivery on Monday" events in the past, so I went into this expecting Monday, just so I wouldn't get my hopes up. :lmao:

So far, mine still says it's in Mississauga, hopefully it stays that way until tomorrow morning.

I just checked my order on the Apple Store and the 10W Adapter I ordered is now prepared for shipment.


----------



## kps

Hey Snowy...there's an iPad at the end of this rainbow:
*
*
YYZR:
*


----------



## iphoneottawa

jayman said:


> And you results were?


The online FedEx tracking delivery date will be updated & respected!
The apple email is a formality.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Granny Smith said:


> There's nothing worse than an expected Friday delivery - I've had a couple of those "Rescheduled for Delivery on Monday" events in the past, so I went into this expecting Monday, just so I wouldn't get my hopes up. :lmao:
> 
> So far, mine still says it's in Mississauga, hopefully it stays that way until tomorrow morning.
> 
> I just checked my order on the Apple Store and the 10W Adapter I ordered is now prepared for shipment.


They should put the delivery Monday, then we have week to get it!
BTW ,thanks for the update on orders, my case is being prepared also!


----------



## IAlberta

Got the lame "delayed" excuse email also.. :yawn:

**** poor ApL/FdX service.. XX)


----------



## iphoneottawa

IAlberta said:


> Got the lame "delayed" excuse email also.. :yawn:
> 
> **** poor ApL/FdX service.. XX)


What's the delivery date on FedEx site?
Maybe call them and see what they will say?


----------



## alexchafe

Don't sweat it too much friends. I received a phone call from apple telling me it wouldn't arrive until the 1st of June. Fortunately, Fedex tells me it is at my local facility, in my city and will ship tomorrow afternoon.

...and I choose to believe Fedex for the same reason I choose to believe whatever forecast tells me it's going to be sunny.


----------



## iphoneottawa

alexchafe said:


> Don't sweat it too much friends. I received a phone call from apple telling me it wouldn't arrive until the 1st of June. Fortunately, Fedex tells me it is at my local facility, in my city and will ship tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...and I choose to believe Fedex for the same reason I choose to believe whatever forecast tells me it's going to be sunny.


Good advice! :lmao:


----------



## Snowy

kps said:


> Hey Snowy...there's an iPad at the end of this rainbow:
> *
> *
> YYZR:
> *


Wow, beautiful pic. I'll have to scan some old pics of the original YEGR station and post them.

I'm an almost day oner #62 (or was). Now retired and loving it. Don't miss the 0330 wake ups.

Just visited with some old friends from the trenches tonight. Made sure they are going to feel the effects tomorrow morning for the launch of iPads...:lmao::lmao:

Going to the US for a couple of weeks on our bikes this Saturday. May get another iPad in Reno.


----------



## kps

iphoneottawa said:


> Called FedEx to see what's happening.
> The iPads may still arrive. It seems the emails are send from Apple just to warn people.
> The real delivery is the one on the FedEx tracking site!
> 
> *What do FedEx experts think? *


As I said earlier, what FedEx does for Apple is a specialised bulk service. There is a huge discrepancy between the volume of freight coming west vs going east. Sometimes the volume coming from Asia creates a shortage of aircraft in that part of the world. 

FedEx is trying to make good by delivering Apple's iPads on Saturday, which is a premium service at any other time. Keep in mind that some areas do not have Sat. service. It depends where you live.

If you had yours shipped to your work place and it's scheduled for Sat delivery, I'd call Apple tomorrow and have them OK it for a Sat pick up at the depot in YOW (if you're so inclined). Otherwise wait until Monday. Unless of course you get it tomorrow which I think you will.


----------



## kps

Snowy said:


> Wow, beautiful pic. I'll have to scan some old pics of the original YEGR station and post them.
> 
> I'm an almost day oner #62 (or was). Now retired and loving it. Don't miss the 0330 wake ups.
> 
> Just visited with some old friends from the trenches tonight. Made sure they are going to feel the effects tomorrow morning for the launch of iPads...:lmao::lmao:
> 
> Going to the US for a couple of weeks on our bikes this Saturday. May get another iPad in Reno.


Thanks Snowy.  

Never been to YEG, even though I've been close a few times.

Reno? Hell, you're close enough to the Mother Ship at that point.


----------



## IAlberta

@iphoneottawa... 

Del date on the FdX tracking is* May 28*

Call them? LOL!! Tried that this afternoon and after listening to "all our reps are busy etc" every 30 seconds for 10 minutes I hung up..

During that call I could swear I was hearing "circus music" or perhaps it was the theme to "All Around the Mulberry Bush" going on in the background..


----------



## iphoneottawa

kps said:


> As I said earlier, what FedEx does for Apple is a specialised bulk service. There is a huge discrepancy between the volume of freight coming west vs going east. Sometimes the volume coming from Asia creates a shortage of aircraft in that part of the world.
> 
> FedEx is trying to make good by delivering Apple's iPads on Saturday, which is a premium service at any other time. Keep in mind that some areas do not have Sat. service. It depends where you live.
> 
> If you had yours shipped to your work place and it's scheduled for Sat delivery, I'd call Apple tomorrow and have them OK it for a Sat pick up at the depot in YOW (if you're so inclined). Otherwise wait until Monday. Unless of course you get it tomorrow which I think you will.


Thanks kps.
I nope to get it tomorrow and if not will wait till Monday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

IAlberta said:


> @iphoneottawa...
> 
> Del date on the FdX tracking is* May 28*
> 
> Call them? LOL!! Tried that this afternoon and after listening to "all our reps are busy etc" every 30 seconds for 10 minutes I hung up..
> 
> During that call I could swear I was hearing "circus music" or perhaps it was the theme to "All Around the Mulberry Bush" going on in the background..


So probably will be there tomorrow. Sorry to hear they didn't answer you. I got my answer in a minute


----------



## Snowy

kps said:


> Thanks Snowy.
> 
> Never been to YEG, even though I've been close a few times.
> 
> Reno? Hell, you're close enough to the Mother Ship at that point.


Been to the mothership. One of the coolest things ever, watching the arrivals from the control tower and the sky lighting up over MEM with the inbound.
Love Corky's, Beale St, the Peabody, Graceland (not an Elvis fan, but interesting).


----------



## kps

Snowy said:


> Been to the mothership. One of the coolest things ever, watching the arrivals from the control tower and the sky lighting up over MEM with the inbound.
> Love Corky's, Beale St, the Peabody, Graceland (not an Elvis fan, but interesting).


Mother Ship=Apple in Cupertino CA. Only a couple of hundred miles from Reno NV.

Yeah, jump seated to MEMH a few times...wild!


----------



## Snowy

kps said:


> Mother Ship=Apple in Cupertino CA. Only a couple of hundred miles from Reno NV.
> 
> Yeah, jump seated to MEMH a few times...wild!


Ooops, should have got my mind out of the gutter...:lmao::lmao:
I knew that...
Too many adult beverages tonight. It's nice not to work for a living anymore.


----------



## kps

Enjoy your trip. Hope all our friends here get their iPads tomorrow!


----------



## ldphoto

Well, no e-mail from Apple, but no FedEX updates since leaving Indanapolis on the 27th at 3AM. FedEX usually comes through when it's that close (despite their tracking), so I'm pretty sure it'll show up today and I will pick it up after dinner once they unsuccessfully try to deliver to my house today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

No update here neither but the FedEx DT is still 28th. 
Good news is my cases got shipped


----------



## iphoneottawa

Update for one of the iPads:
May 28, 2010 12:30 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN

Delivery still 28th!


----------



## jase133

iphoneottawa said:


> Update for one of the iPads:
> May 28, 2010 12:30 AM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> MEMPHIS, TN
> 
> Delivery still 28th!


Looks like yours and mine are own the same lot. The $1k question is how do you get from Memphis to Toronto in 8 hours?


----------



## Atroz

iphoneottawa said:


> Update for one of the iPads:
> May 28, 2010 12:30 AM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> MEMPHIS, TN
> 
> Delivery still 28th!



HI, 

My online tracking still shows it in transit to Mississauga for the past 24 hours. However, I just called FedEx and they confirmed that the shipment was still on track. Apparently it is passing through Kingston and will be delivered by noon to me in Ottawa. Lady mentioned that Apple shipments get sent in bulk and the tracking info on individual packages may not be updated.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Only time will tell!


----------



## Snowy

jase133 said:


> Looks like yours and mine are own the same lot. The $1k question is how do you get from Memphis to Toronto in 8 hours?


With your own aircrafts.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I have faith in FedEx !


----------



## arbitrage

well my Camera kit finally shipped, exactly on time as per the estimate. As long as its here by June 11th when I travel to Montreal for the F1 race then all is well!! Says it will be here by next Thursday! iPad is on the delivery truck. Taking my MacBook to work so I can start the iPad up as soon as it arrives. My patient's can wait, ipad always comes first My GF already has resigned herself to being ignored this weekend...


----------



## canexsu

My dock & case have been shipped as of this morning (5/28). No delivery until June 2, which isn't too bad. It would have been great to get all the stuff at once. No word on the USB adapter.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Well mine is still on schedule to arrive before noon, ...
But still at Memphis!


----------



## Art Vandelay

The Yahoo FedEx tracker says my iPad left the Mississauga ramp at 2:11am. I'm in Calgary so I'm assuming it caught a Morningstar flight out here. 

At least its not in Anchorage like the other tracker seems to say!


----------



## Skinner

I just received an email from Apple that "due to a flight delay" my iPad will not arrive today. Copy below:

"Thank you for your iPad order.

Your iPad is currently in transit, however, FedEx has informed us
that, due to a flight delay, your package will not deliver on May 28th
as planned. We are closely tracking your order and working with FedEx
to deliver it as soon as possible. FedEx will make every effort to
deliver your iPad on Saturday, May 29th.

If you have any questions, please call us at 1-800-676-2775, from
5 a.m. to 8 p.m. Monday through Friday, and 7 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday
and Sunday, Pacific time.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Thanks again,
The Apple Store"

This SUCKS! I was having it delivered to my office but I won't be at work on Saturday. Now I'll have to wait until Monday and will most likely have to go and pick it up myself. Damn.


----------



## Atroz

Art Vandelay said:


> The Yahoo FedEx tracker says my iPad left the Mississauga ramp at 2:11am. I'm in Calgary so I'm assuming it caught a Morningstar flight out here.
> 
> At least its not in Anchorage like the other tracker seems to say!


Well, now isn't that interesting? Yahoo has more up to date info than the FedEx site. The following is on Yahoo but not FedEx. 

2010-05-28 02:37:00 Left FedEx Origin Location KINGSTON, ON
2010-05-28 01:26:00 Left FedEx Origin Location BELLEVILLE, ON
2010-05-27 22:20:00 Left FedEx Ramp MISSISSAUGA, ON


----------



## Atroz

It's in my hands!


----------



## Art Vandelay

Atroz said:


> It's in my hands!


:clap:


----------



## iphoneottawa

Just arrived at FS. Only 4 people in line. Will go in and have a look.
I may even buy my iPad and send the shipped one back to Apple with the "late" delivery email.


----------



## iphoneottawa

What's the yahoo site? Sorry, typing from iPhone


----------



## Art Vandelay

FedEx Package Tracking - Yahoo! Small Business


----------



## jayman

Atroz said:


> Well, now isn't that interesting? Yahoo has more up to date info than the FedEx site. The following is on Yahoo but not FedEx.
> 
> 2010-05-28 02:37:00 Left FedEx Origin Location KINGSTON, ON
> 2010-05-28 01:26:00 Left FedEx Origin Location BELLEVILLE, ON
> 2010-05-27 22:20:00 Left FedEx Ramp MISSISSAUGA, ON


They would have drove right past my place. Still don't have it. I'm guessing between 2-3pm.

Enjoy your new iPad!


----------



## canexsu

I checked mine, and the info on their site is older than FedEx's. Weird.


----------



## Atroz

canexsu said:


> I checked mine, and the info on their site is older than FedEx's. Weird.


Just re-checked mine and it hasn't been updated to show arrival in Ottawa or to my hands. 

My iPad is currently Syncing with my Mac but it is also trying to do an Activation. I don't know if this is the 3G activation or not. Been doing so for a few minutes but warns it may take a while.


----------



## ldphoto

Yahoo reports that the 64GB 3G that went through Indianapolis did the Belleville/Kingston hop, so it's probably out on a truck going to my house in Ottawa (where I'm not). I'll pick it up after dinner tonight at the depot.

The one for work that did two trips from Anchorage to Memphis is still in Memphis, so I don't think I'll that one until monday. The Fedex Truck won't even be able to get past the security post at work on Saturday, and there will be nobody to receive it.

Looks like they're batting .500 

Luc


----------



## canexsu

Is anyone that has received their Rogers SIMM going to activate the 3G? I'm thinking I'll wait a bit and see if they come to their senses and give us iPhone users a break. For the most part I'll be using it at home so it can just use my Airport/Airport Extreme based LAN, the same goes for the office at this point.


----------



## Atroz

canexsu said:


> Is anyone that has received their Rogers SIMM going to activate the 3G? I'm thinking I'll wait a bit and see if they come to their senses and give us iPhone users a break. For the most part I'll be using it at home so it can just use my Airport/Airport Extreme based LAN, the same goes for the office at this point.



They have info on their RedBoard. The Sharing plan details are not yet available according to that posting today. I'm going to sign up for the 30 day plan for now just to have something. 

iPad is still syncing so I haven't go to do the 3G thing yet.


----------



## dhalver_xeno

Anybody getting an "At local FedEx facility" or "On FedEx vehicle for delivery" message on their FedEx status update? I usually see this on delivery day but this morning I get no update...

My 64GB 3G came into Mississauga with the big load yesterday morning, but seems to be hovering on "in transit" since yesterday morning.

I'm hoping that the system just isn't up to date this morning...

I've got to pick the kid up from preschool at 11:30 this morning ... It would be a real pisser if the delivery came in those 20 minutes while I was gone!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Bought both iPads at FS Gloucester. No line up. 
Will send the Apple ones back


----------



## Atroz

dhalver_xeno said:


> Anybody getting an "At local FedEx facility" or "On FedEx vehicle for delivery" message on their FedEx status update? I usually see this on delivery day but this morning I get no update...
> 
> My 64GB 3G came into Mississauga with the big load yesterday morning, but seems to be hovering on "in transit" since yesterday morning.
> 
> I'm hoping that the system just isn't up to date this morning...
> 
> I've got to pick the kid up from preschool at 11:30 this morning ... It would be a real pisser if the delivery came in those 20 minutes while I was gone!


A lot of us saw the same thing, but my iPad arrived anyway.


----------



## iphoneottawa

FYI: You need ti go with a friend to buy 2. One per costumer.


----------



## el_aurens

*London Ontario*

Just received mine! The Fedex driver says she's been delivering a lot of these and everyone's been waiting at home for them. The Fedex tracker still shows my order awaiting clearance in Mississauga from yesterday morning, so their system is way outdated.


----------



## alexchafe

^ same! 

opening it up now!


----------



## thadley

el_aurens said:


> Just received mine! The Fedex driver says she's been delivering a lot of these and everyone's been waiting at home for them. The Fedex tracker still shows my order awaiting clearance in Mississauga from yesterday morning, so their system is way outdated.


Thanks for sharing! Mine says the same, it was worrying me a bit! Though not too much, since I'm *in* Mississauga.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Art Vandelay said:


> FedEx Package Tracking - Yahoo! Small Business


Thank you very much Art. 
I doubt mine will be here today. I'll not open the ones I got from FS for now, in case FedEx delivers.


----------



## iphoneottawa

OMG! New update: according to Yahoo- FedEx: both iPads are in Mississauga !
Which means I'll end up with 4 new iPads by the end of the day!


----------



## Art Vandelay

My wife just called to say that the iPad has been delivered!!!

We live in Airdrie AB, just north of Calgary.

I work till 6pm so I'll have to wait, but at least it's there!!


----------



## ldphoto

dhalver_xeno said:


> Anybody getting an "At local FedEx facility" or "On FedEx vehicle for delivery" message on their FedEx status update? I usually see this on delivery day but this morning I get no update...
> 
> My 64GB 3G came into Mississauga with the big load yesterday morning, but seems to be hovering on "in transit" since yesterday morning.
> 
> I'm hoping that the system just isn't up to date this morning...
> 
> I've got to pick the kid up from preschool at 11:30 this morning ... It would be a real pisser if the delivery came in those 20 minutes while I was gone!


Yup, my 64G arrived at the Ottawa FedEx facility just before 5AM today. The FedEX tracking was just updated, the tracking from the Yahoo site was a few hours ahead. The particulat iPad did not go through Memphis.

The one for work is still in no man's land, it almost looks like it's clearing customs for a second time in Missisuauga... who knows.


----------



## TGV

iphoneottawa said:


> Bought both iPads at FS Gloucester. No line up.
> Will send the Apple ones back


Hey iphoneottawa, are you planning to return the ones that will be delivered to the Ottawa Apple store?

I was thinking about doing the same, just hit Best Buy and grab a 16GB Wi-Fi + 3G and return one of the 16GB Wi-Fi iPads I did order.


----------



## arbitrage

iphoneottawa said:


> OMG! New update: according to Yahoo- FedEx: both iPads are in Mississauga !
> Which means I'll end up with 4 new iPads by the end of the day!


Sell them to people in the UAE. You can make some good money.


----------



##  Dumpling

Just got it! Fedex site was not up to date for me either. Fedex driver told me that all drivers were to continue attempting delivery throughout the day until successful. Hope this helps. Gotta go!


----------



## canexsu

Mine just got here.


----------



## Alex26

2010-05-28 09:36:00 On FedEx vehicle for delivery ST LAURENT, PQ

Anytime now !  

I will have to wait until after work and gym to activate it though


----------



## iphoneottawa

TGV said:


> Hey iphoneottawa, are you planning to return the ones that will be delivered to the Ottawa Apple store?
> 
> I was thinking about doing the same, just hit Best Buy and grab a 16GB Wi-Fi + 3G and return one of the 16GB Wi-Fi iPads I did order.


Yes, that's the plan. Or sell it to a guy in UAE as was suggested $$$


----------



## iphoneottawa

My Wifi one just arrived.


----------



## thadley

BTW, if anyone sees something along the lines of "Delivery Exception - Future Delivery Requested," don't worry.

That came up on mine and I called. They said basically they've got a ton of these to deliver and they had to put something in their system to make the times work properly.

Said they're aiming to have them out before 1 EST.

Just FYI. 

Freaked me out cause on Yahoo's system it says "delivery attempt" and I rushed to the window but, no, not yet. Heh.


----------



## iphoneottawa

My 3g still in Mississauga! It'll be returning to apple Monday.


----------



## Heart

iPad has arrived...:clap:


----------



## iphoneottawa

What about this:
2010-05-28 09:58:00 Released for delivery MISSISSAUGA, ON


----------



## Skinner

iphoneottawa said:


> What about this:
> 2010-05-28 09:58:00 Released for delivery MISSISSAUGA, ON


I have the same status but I just called Fedex and was told I would NOT be receiving the iPad today. It will arrive on Monday. I'm a little pissed because I pre-ordered so I would have it on launch day. Not impressed.

K


----------



## AdamSnow

iphoneottawa said:


> What about this:
> 2010-05-28 09:58:00 Released for delivery MISSISSAUGA, ON


I have that same message from the Yahoo tracking site... still showing in TN from the FedEx site, although it does show as still on time for today...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AdamSnow

Skinner said:


> I have the same status but I just called Fedex and was told I would NOT be receiving the iPad today. It will arrive on Monday. I'm a little pissed because I pre-ordered so I would have it on launch day. Not impressed.
> 
> K


Looks like I'm in the same boat as you... I'm from Chatham, so it looks like they did not make it down to Windsor in time for delivery...


----------



## Skinner

AdamSnow said:


> Looks like I'm in the same boat as you... I'm from Chatham, so it looks like they did not make it down to Windsor in time for delivery...


So it would seem. My showed released for delivery at 8:03am today. I was hoping it might make it down to Windsor by early afternoon and be delivered by the 6pm time in the original notification. But my call to FedEx has killed that idea. I was told it would definitely not arrive today, nor Saturday as Apple's email indicated.

Still not impressed.
K


----------



## monokitty

Skinner said:


> I have the same status but I just called Fedex and was told I would NOT be receiving the iPad today. It will arrive on Monday. I'm a little pissed because I pre-ordered so I would have it on launch day. Not impressed.
> 
> K


Dude. It's a few more days...


----------



## AdamSnow

Skinner said:


> So it would seem. My showed released for delivery at 8:03am today. I was hoping it might make it down to Windsor by early afternoon and be delivered by the 6pm time in the original notification. But my call to FedEx has killed that idea. I was told it would definitely not arrive today, nor Saturday as Apple's email indicated.
> 
> Still not impressed.
> K


Mine showed released for delivery at 8:00am as well... 

I can't take Monday off either, so I will miss it and have to drive down to pick it up... no depot here in Chatham... 

I was wondering about Saturday delivery in this area as well... Thanks for confirming though, at least I don't have to plan to be home all day tomorrow as well...

Really sucks that Future Shop has them in stock, yet we can't get our pre-orders!!!


----------



## Skinner

Lars said:


> Dude. It's a few more days...


Dude, I know. I didn't say I was bitter, just not impressed. I'm a big boy - I'll get over it.


----------



## Alex26

There's a FedEx truck a block away from my office !!!

Edit: iPad is to be delivered at the office


----------



## Skinner

AdamSnow said:


> Mine showed released for delivery at 8:00am as well...
> 
> I can't take Monday off either, so I will miss it and have to drive down to pick it up... no depot here in Chatham...
> 
> I was wondering about Saturday delivery in this area as well... Thanks for confirming though, at least I don't have to plan to be home all day tomorrow as well...
> 
> Really sucks that Future Shop has them in stock, yet we can't get our pre-orders!!!


Where do you have to go? Windsor? That would suck.


----------



## AndrewClarke

We had to leave for Toronto today, so I'd pretty much written off getting my iPad today. However, a edule of our day meant we were leaving home a little later, which coincidentally made it a little more likely we're receive the iPad. I had to step out and run a couple errands while my wife fed the baby. I'd left a note on the door telling the Fedex delivery person that we were home and if we didn't answer the doorbell to open the door and yell. I got home and found a "we missed you" card from Fedex on the door.

My wife is really awesome and I very very rarely truly get angry with her. I found her in the back yard and started waving the card in her face and asking her what the heck she was thinking.

After a minute or two of that she went over and pulled the iPad out from under a cushion. She and the Fedex guy had conspired to play a prank on me, and they got me good. Ouch!

Well, we're now on the road, with this being posted via Rogers tethering as my laptop fills my iPad with stuff. It arrived 15 minutes before heading out for the weekend. Perfect timing!


----------



## AdamSnow

Skinner said:


> Where do you have to go? Windsor? That would suck.


Yeah, I'll have to drive to Windsor... Don't even know where the depot is or its hours though... and FedEx won't redirect to my office, so who knows when I'll get it if it doesn't show today...


----------



## Elric

Alex26 said:


> There's a FedEx truck a block away from my office !!!
> 
> Edit: iPad is to be delivered at the office


Fed Ex just stopped out front.

Then went to another store and DROVE AWAY!? GAWD DARNIT!


----------



## Art Vandelay

AndrewClarke said:


> We had to leave for Toronto today, so I'd pretty much written off getting my iPad today. However, a edule of our day meant we were leaving home a little later, which coincidentally made it a little more likely we're receive the iPad. I had to step out and run a couple errands while my wife fed the baby. I'd left a note on the door telling the Fedex delivery person that we were home and if we didn't answer the doorbell to open the door and yell. I got home and found a "we missed you" card from Fedex on the door.
> 
> My wife is really awesome and I very very rarely truly get angry with her. I found her in the back yard and started waving the card in her face and asking her what the heck she was thinking.
> 
> After a minute or two of that she went over and pulled the iPad out from under a cushion. She and the Fedex guy had conspired to play a prank on me, and they got me good. Ouch!
> 
> Well, we're now on the road, with this being posted via Rogers tethering as my laptop fills my iPad with stuff. It arrived 15 minutes before heading out for the weekend. Perfect timing!


Ha Ha. Awesome. :clap:


----------



## Alex26

Elric said:


> Fed Ex just stopped out front.
> 
> Then went to another store and DROVE AWAY!? GAWD DARNIT!


This is not helping ! lol


----------



## jayman

Just received mine. The nice Fedex man even smiled and said enjoy! What a nice man.


----------



## Troutmagnet

*YAY! It arrived!*

Got it! Got it!

Anyone else?

Incidentally, was just talking to the driver, and he was saying he has a truckload of iPads (I'm in Brantford, which I would assume, is a smaller market). He also mentioned he'd likely be working furiously until close, and it's the first time that Apple have allowed them to drop undelivered iPads off at neighbours houses... Not sure how I feel about about that...


----------



## thadley

Got mine, syncing now. God this thing is BEAUTIFUL. Bigger than I thought too.

Got it about 20 minutes ago in Mississauga, FYI. Guy says he wasn't delivering as many as he thought he would be.


----------



## Troutmagnet

Ooh. The power cord is crazy-short, springy and feels like human skin... eeuw...


----------



## Chookaboom

Mine arrived around 12:30pm, currently filling it up.


----------



## Skinner

AdamSnow said:


> Yeah, I'll have to drive to Windsor... Don't even know where the depot is or its hours though... and FedEx won't redirect to my office, so who knows when I'll get it if it doesn't show today...


3505 Rhodes Drive, just off the E.C. Row Expressway. Easy to get to. Hours are 8:30am to 7pm Monday thru Friday. 

Do a Google Maps search for Rhodes Drive, you'll find it.

K


----------



## a7mc

Elric said:


> Fed Ex just stopped out front.
> 
> Then went to another store and DROVE AWAY!? GAWD DARNIT!


They just did the same to me! Stopped right in front of my house, I went down to greet them, and I open the door as they are driving off, with my neighbor holding a FedEx package. You would think they'd coordinate things better so they are not wasting gas sending drivers back and forth to the exact same spots.

A7


----------



## Elric

My tracking all of sudden updated said arrived in London at 10:32am... which means it went right past me TWICE already...


----------



## AdamSnow

Skinner said:


> 3505 Rhodes Drive, just off the E.C. Row Expressway. Easy to get to. Hours are 8:30am to 7pm Monday thru Friday.
> 
> Do a Google Maps search for Rhodes Drive, you'll find it.
> 
> K


Oh thank you!

So I just called to see what the deal was as well... Take this for what you paid for it, but they knew it was an iPad, and she called the depot to confirm - but she said that it would DEFINITELY be delivered today, and that Apple has requested extended delivery times to ensure all customers get them today. She said it WILL be here today, but she just can't tell me when. They have extended hours until midnight tonight...

May be worth calling back and see if you get the same story? I was on hold for a good 15 minutes after I gave her the tracking number so I believe that she was calling around for me...

Midnight though... LOL 11:30 the door bell may ring? crazy...


----------



## Elric

On Fed Ex Vehicle for Delivery 1:03pm

So I guess it didn't stop right in front of me lol

Damn this is making me CRAZY


----------



## Bighead

Despite the delay notice form Apple, I got mine from FedEx this morning! Awesome!


----------



## ldphoto

I hope they don't try to deliver and keep it on a truck throughout the evening. I just want to pick it up at 6PM befor I go out for dinner for my birthday. The trucks are typically back by that time, but it looks like they might not be tonight.

I find it rather annoying that Apple would not allow the package to be held for delivery before going out on a truck. This will likely be my last pre-order with Apple.


----------



## a7mc

Just got mine. It's syncing now. The display really is gorgeous. In fact, the iPad looks exactly like my Apple Display at the office... even in shape and materials. Looks like a mini Apple display.

A7


----------



## arbitrage

I got it!!!! Synching in Progress. THe fedex guy told me they are delivering 1300 iPads in Whitehorse today. The population of Whitehorse is 24,000. So that is 5% of our population that now have a brand new iPad. Of course almost everyone in Whitehorse works for the government or like me work to serve the government workers and have good paying jobs. Plus we love to order online up here so not too much of a surprise!!


----------



## ldphoto

Fedex attempted to deliver mine at 2PM. Just called them, and I will be able to pick it up at YOW anytime past 5:30PM. Doesn't look like they're doing any late deliveries here (or the CSR doesn't know what's going on)


----------



## Skinner

AdamSnow said:


> Oh thank you!
> 
> So I just called to see what the deal was as well... Take this for what you paid for it, but they knew it was an iPad, and she called the depot to confirm - but she said that it would DEFINITELY be delivered today, and that Apple has requested extended delivery times to ensure all customers get them today. She said it WILL be here today, but she just can't tell me when. They have extended hours until midnight tonight...
> 
> May be worth calling back and see if you get the same story? I was on hold for a good 15 minutes after I gave her the tracking number so I believe that she was calling around for me...
> 
> Midnight though... LOL 11:30 the door bell may ring? crazy...


I have mine being delivered to my office because I'd be sure to get it since nobody is home at my house during the day. I certainly won't be here past 5pm today so even FedEx does show up late I'm still SOL. Oh the irony...


----------



## Freddie

Ipad touches down in Whitby, On. 

Delivery lady has made many deliveries of them, but didn't know what an iPad was, lol.


----------



## Skinner

New status update here: held in Mississauga for me to pick up as of 10:30AM. Like that's going to happen - it's only a 4 hour drive! I know I won't see it until Monday now. To those of you that have them, enjoy!

K


----------



## AdamSnow

Skinner said:


> New status update here: held in Mississauga for me to pick up as of 10:30AM. Like that's going to happen - it's only a 4 hour drive! I know I won't see it until Monday now. To those of you that have them, enjoy!
> 
> K


Haha! Mine too...

If you use the Yahoo tracker, it became available for pickup at 10:30... and at 10:30 it got changed to "Package status"...

Hopefully that means its on its why down!


----------



## Alex26

It just got here !!! 
I have to wait to get back home to set it up though


----------



## iphoneottawa

My 3G never came neither.
Glad I went and bought one.
Will send it back as soon as it gets here.


----------



## jayman

I get a kick from this thread. 30 pages and counting... all for iPad delivery. lol. I'm so into this that I haven't even fired up my iPad yet!


----------



## Elemenopee

64GB 3G finally arrived in Richmond Hill, Ontario. 

Phew, what a ride!


----------



## Skinner

HOLY COW! Guess what just showed up! Woo hoo!!!! So much for the FedEx tracking!!

Cheers!
K


----------



## Guest

Skinner said:


> HOLY COW! Guess what just showed up! Woo hoo!!!! So much for the FedEx tracking!!
> 
> Cheers!
> K


Congrats Skinner, beats a 4 hour drive for pickup or waiting till monday!


----------



## Elric

GOT IT! Woot!


----------



## AdamSnow

Skinner said:


> HOLY COW! Guess what just showed up! Woo hoo!!!! So much for the FedEx tracking!!
> 
> Cheers!
> K



Sweet man!! Here's hoping that truck makes it to Chatham!!! 

Glad you got it!!!


----------



## Skinner

AdamSnow said:


> Sweet man!! Here's hoping that truck makes it to Chatham!!!
> 
> Glad you got it!!!


The driver told me they received a special express shipment from Toronto at around 2 o'clock and she was pretty busy. You'll get yours today.

K


----------



## Snowy

jayman said:


> I get a kick from this thread. 30 pages and counting... all for iPad delivery. lol. I'm so into this that I haven't even fired up my iPad yet!


This is the most entertaining thread on this forum.....ever......:lmao::lmao:


----------



## jase133

Got mine. What a historic thread. Sort of.


----------



## AdamSnow

Got mine too... Fedex tracking leaves something to be desired...

Glad it was able to arrive on my day off!


----------



## TGV

lol, man I concur with everyone who referred to this thread as being so entertaining lol

Just got both iPads delivered about 3 hours or so ago, and both are still in the original FedEx packaging.

Somehow I am having a kick out of this 

I called Best Buy stores here in Ottawa and Gatineau, and guess what?

Gatineau, they had 15 all sold out, at Merivale they only had 2 x 64GB models (at that time), and been told to not even try to call the East end...

So, for those of you who got their iPads delivered today (in the Ottawa region, and others for that matter), enjoy it even more knowing the facts above!

As far as I am concerned, I will savor every step I will take to unpack and get these little puppies going.

Thinking of it now, maybe I should wait until Monday to unpack, to let the pleasure last longer lol

Cheers guys and enjoy your weekend.

PS: For those who didn't get theirs yet, keep the hope alive, the FedEx dude told me that they will be working extra hours to ensure they deliver the maximum amount of iPads today (not just in Ottawa).


----------



## iphoneottawa

TGV said:


> lol, man I concur with everyone who referred to this thread as being so entertaining lol
> 
> Just got both iPads delivered about 3 hours or so ago, and both are still in the original FedEx packaging.
> 
> Somehow I am having a kick out of this
> 
> I called Best Buy stores here in Ottawa and Gatineau, and guess what?
> 
> Gatineau, they had 15 all sold out, at Merivale they only had 2 x 64GB models (at that time), and been told to not even try to call the East end...
> 
> So, for those of you who got their iPads delivered today (in the Ottawa region, and others for that matter), enjoy it even more knowing the facts above!
> 
> As far as I am concerned, I will savor every step I will take to unpack and get these little puppies going.
> 
> Thinking of it now, maybe I should wait until Monday to unpack, to let the pleasure last longer lol
> 
> Cheers guys and enjoy your weekend.
> 
> PS: For those who didn't get theirs yet, keep the hope alive, the FedEx dude told me that they will be working extra hours to ensure they deliver the maximum amount of iPads today (not just in Ottawa).


Maybe I should keep the extra 64-3G I'll get Monday and sell it on Used Ottawa beejacon


----------

